# Sterling silver wires with sterling silver plated wire bending $



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are made with sterling silver earring wires and sterling silver plated wire bending with some having crystals. Asking $5 a pair and $12 for the double strand wire bent pendant in the picture. Postage around $3 ish.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Romy, I'd love to have the pendant you have pictured.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

copperhead46 said:


> Romy, I'd love to have the pendant you have pictured.


Of course! Thank you....pming you.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

copperhead46 said:


> Romy, I'd love to have the pendant you have pictured.


HI,
Pmed you but haven't heard back. Would you.still like the pendant? Thank you!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I pm'd you.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Romy, I sent $15.00 via pay pal a couple of weeks ago, did you get it?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

copperhead46 said:


> Romy, I sent $15.00 via pay pal a couple of weeks ago, did you get it?


Sorry but I didn't receive it. I sent you a message hoping to confirm where it was sent. Sometimes the S is left off. Please check your payment for the PayPal address sent to [email protected] which is the correct one. I know my name is different.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I got it right, this time


----------

